# Newbie - which doc to believe?



## Lola.b (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi there,

I've just recently had some labs done. I have (most) typical symptoms of Hypo, looking back over at least the past 2 years but has really heightened over the past few months.

I also have pcos so also have low estrogen.

TSH: 4.7 range .5-4.4 (two years ago it was at 3.8
Free T4: 14.5 (range 8.2-22)

Doc that did tests said I was def hypo and prescribed 50mg of Oroxine and more labs in 6 weeks to test TSH/T4.

My concern with this is that she's not testing for the Hashimoto Antibodies or address the low estrogen.

Second doc (who I've been seeing for the past 20 years, I'm 37). Doesn't think the TSH range is high enough for me to be feeling these symptoms and things it's all from the low oestrogen and the Chronic Fatigue I had as a child! 
She doesn't want me to take ANYTHING for 6 weeks and then do the folloowing labs:

TS:T4:TSH:ANTIBODIES AND CAT SCAN FOR THE HEADACHES.

She said even if it is Hasimotos she doesn't like to treat till TSH gets up around 8!!!

Im positive it's my thyriod and I can't wait 6 weeks to start meds as I can barely function at the moment!

Don't I def need the antibody test though? Im confused as to why the first doc didn't ask for it straight away.

Sorry for the long rant and thank you!!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Lola. 

In my opinion, although knowing if you have antibodies or not wouldn't change your treatment plan, it would be nice to know if it's just plain hypo, caused by hashimoto's, or possibly something else like a viral infection. You also need an ultrasound just to rule out any possible nodules. The pcos and estrogen I don't know enough to comment on, but I can tell you that women with pcos are 4 times as likely to also have hashimoto's and that sometimes hashi's can be mistaken for pcos.

Your second doctor is a fruitcake. Again, my opinion, but waiting to treat hashimoto's until the TSH reaches 8 is like waiting until your house is fully engulfed in flames before calling the fire department. You also don't have to be completely off medication to test for antibodies, or anything else thyroid related.

If it were me, I'd take the medication, keep the first doctor on tap for the time being in case I needed further labs, and start doctor shopping for someone that will be more thorough and give me the answers I was looking for.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Waiting for your TSH to go_ more_ hypo before treating is ridiculous. Especially if you do have something like Hashi's-your thyroid will swing, and just sitting around doing nothing isn't going to help. I agree about keeping the first doc, keeping on the meds, and asking them if you could do the antibody tests to find out if you have any antibodies to help rule out Hashi's/autoimmune thyroid problems.


----------



## Lola.b (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you both so much for your replies! it has certainly helped!!

I am starting to look around for a new doc, like you said, first doctor did the right thing with meds but definitely wasn't thorough enough for me.

One more quick question, if the hypo is due to a viral infection can the imbalance correct itself and I can be med free? I was understanding once you start the meds you are on them for life.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Lola.b said:


> One more quick question, if the hypo is due to a viral infection can the imbalance correct itself and I can be med free? I was understanding once you start the meds you are on them for life.
> 
> Thanks again!!


Some people do need the meds for life, but others have regained normal thyroid function without the need for medication. Do they (or you)think it's viral?


----------



## Lola.b (Aug 3, 2013)

So I went to a third doctor today. She also doesn't believe a level of 4.7 can be attributed to Hypo and the way I'm feeling!! This is sooo frustrating! She thinks it's more chronic fatigue. Having two doctors say it's not high enough makes me doubt myself but I know how I feel.

On the up side she is doing further testing, Antibodies and Thyroid Cat Scan so I guess I will see what that comes back with.

I'm thinking of just going back to the first doc who diagnosed it. Even though she wasn't thorough with follow up testing at least she believed it could make me feel this way.

How long can it take for thyroxine to start working?


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

It most certainly can! Everyone is different. Just because your TSH isn't super under-active, some people feel better closer with a TSH closer to 1. I think follow ups/further testing and scans are a great idea. Thyroxine can take anywhere from 4-8 weeks to start giving you improvement, depending on if you're on the right dose, of course. It might take a while to correctly get the right dose dialed in.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

How can they diagnosis Chronic Fatigue without checking those antibodies!

So far I like your first Doctor, if I had to choose out of the 3.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are these doctors opposed to letting you try a starter dose of Synthroid, just for kicks?


----------



## Lola.b (Aug 3, 2013)

Doctor 1 did prescribe 50mg which l have been taking for a week - no relief yet! Please reassure me it will happen!!

Doctor 3 ordered a whole lot of new labs, including TSH and antibodies. Even though she doesn't believe 4.7 can have any effect at least she listened to me. She also ordered a neck ultrasound which l had yesterday. Thyroid normal size but nodules which she said was hasimoto's.

So back on Monday for lab results!!


----------

